# Rechner-Upgrade oder komplett neuer Rechner?



## Qais87 (25. August 2020)

Hallo,

Mein aktueller Rechner besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

MSI B85-G41 PC Mate (MS-7850)
AMD Radeon RX 570 Graka
Intel Core i5 4570 (Haswell)
500 Watt Netzteil von ARLT
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB ATA
Western Digital 2TB Festplatte

Ich habe mir ein paar neue Hardware-Komponenten zugelegt:

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x3600Ghz
MSI B450 Tomahawk Mainboard
16GB RAM G.Skill RipJaws DDR4-3200 DIMM
120GB WD Green SSD Festplatte M.2
500 Watt Netzteil von Be Quiet! 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Be Quiet! Pure Base 600 Midi-Tower (Rechnergehäuse)

Die entscheidende Frage ist: 
Reicht die jetzige Grafikkarte AMD Radeon RX 570 noch aus oder sollte ich lieber in eine Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ investieren?
Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass ich eigentlich nicht vorhabe zu übertakten. Ich zocke weder Fortnite noch PUBG auf maximalen Einstellungen.
Lediglich Resident Evil 2 Remake und Resident Evil 3 sollen flüssig laufen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2020)

Die neue SSD wäre Unfug, die ist nicht schneller als die alte Samsung-SSD. M.2 heißt nämlich nicht automatisch, dass die SSD >2000MB/S lesen/schreiben kann. DIe WD Green ist nur mit Sata angebunden, d.h. sie ist nicht schneller als eine 2,5-Sata-SSD. Obwohl die SSD nur 20€ kostet, wäre es also an sich rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Beim Netzteil meinst du das "Pure Power 11", oder? Das ist gut, kannst du nehmen.

Wegen der Grafikkarte: schwer zu sagen - in DEINEM Fall wäre es vielleicht sogar besser, erstmal NUR die Grafikkarte zu erneuern. Denn so was wie Resident Evil braucht keine CPU mit mehr als vier Kernen, um viele FPS zu haben. Und ganz allgemein kannst  du, wenn du nicht übertaktest, auch den Intel Core i5-10400F nehmen plus ein H-Chipsatz-Mainboard. Der ist ein bisschen schneller als der Ryzen, kann aber nicht übertaktet werden.


----------



## Qais87 (26. August 2020)

Dass die neue SSD Festplatte von WD nicht schneller ist als die alte Samsung SSD, ist nicht so schlimm.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, beide SSDs zu verwenden. So habe ich zumindst 120GB mehr Festplattenspeicher.


----------



## Qais87 (1. September 2020)

Wenn ich mir so im Nachinein überlege:
Lohnt sich der Kauf einer 1000GB SSD Festplatte für meinen neuen Rechner?


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

Qais87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so im Nachinein überlege:
> Lohnt sich der Kauf einer 1000GB SSD Festplatte für meinen neuen Rechner?



Eine SSD lohnt sich immer, je Größer um so mehr bekommst eben auch drauf, auch eben mal das ein oder andere Spielchen mehr. Und je weiter die Zeit vorangeht, umso mehr Spiele profitieren von einer SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2020)

Qais87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so im Nachinein überlege:
> Lohnt sich der Kauf einer 1000GB SSD Festplatte für meinen neuen Rechner?



Wenn es für dich preislich okay ist, dann ja. Games profitieren idR von einer SSD und laden dann deutlich schneller.


----------



## Qais87 (1. September 2020)

Bin grad beim Zusammenbauen meines Rechners. Da dies das erste Mal ist, dass ich einen
Rechner komplett zusammenbaue, werden öfters Fragen hier vorkommen. 

Ich habe mir zwei zusätzliche Pure Wings 2 120mm Lüfter dazugekauft. Leider kenne ich 
mich mit der Luftzirkulation nicht aus. Wie herum muss ich diese Lüfter ins Gehäuse einbauen?
Die warme Luft soll ja aus dem Gehäuse rausgepustet werden. In welche Richtung sollen
die Blätter drehen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2020)

Qais87 schrieb:


> Bin grad beim Zusammenbauen meines Rechners. Da dies das erste Mal ist, dass ich einen
> Rechner komplett zusammenbaue, werden öfters Fragen hier vorkommen.
> 
> Ich habe mir zwei zusätzliche Pure Wings 2 120mm Lüfter dazugekauft. Leider kenne ich
> ...


Beim Gehäuse waren doch sicher schon 2 Lüfter drin, oder? Das reicht dicke. Bei den Lüftern hast du am Rahmen normalerweise irgendwo einen Pfeil - der gibt an, wohin die Luft bläst. Vorne beim Gehäuse sollte die Luft reingeblasen werden, hinten raus. 

Wenn es keinen Pfeil gibt: Du kannst einfach mal den Lüfter am Board anschließen und in der Hand halten, dann den PC ohne Laufwerke einfach nur mal einschalten. Dann läuft der PC, der Lüfter aber auch, und du kannst mal prüfen, wohin die Luft bläst.


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

Qais87 schrieb:


> Bin grad beim Zusammenbauen meines Rechners. Da dies das erste Mal ist, dass ich einen
> Rechner komplett zusammenbaue, werden öfters Fragen hier vorkommen.
> 
> Ich habe mir zwei zusätzliche Pure Wings 2 120mm Lüfter dazugekauft. Leider kenne ich
> ...



Da wo nur bequit drauf steht bläst es rein, bzw. zieht er die Luft an. Da wo das andere draufsteht, also die Rückseite wo noch ein wenig Kleingedrucktes steht kommt die Luft raus. So weist du also wo rein und raus funktioniert.


----------



## Qais87 (1. September 2020)

Ok, danke. Tatsächlich sind die Lüfter an der Seite mit Pfeilen beschriftet.
Ich baue die Lüfter so ein, dass die warme Lauft aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird.

Ein anderes Problem ist das Reinstecken des 24-poligen Steckers vom Netzteil am
Mainboard. Warum geht der so schwer rein? Beim Reindrücken kriege ich leicht Panik,
wenn ich sehe, dass das Board wackelt. Da könnte was kapputtgehen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2020)

Qais87 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Tatsächlich sind die Lüfter an der Seite mit Pfeilen beschriftet.
> Ich baue die Lüfter so ein, dass die warme Lauft aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird.
> 
> Ein anderes Problem ist das Reinstecken des 24-poligen Steckers vom Netzteil am
> ...


 Du kannst ja mit einem Finger unters Board greifen und gegendrücken - das geht aber halt in der tat oft recht schwer, aber dank der "Nasenlasche" kann man es ja unmöglich falsch machen. 

Vorne sollte ein Lüfter die Luft REINsaugen, hinten halt raus - damit entsteht ein Luftstrom.


----------



## Qais87 (1. September 2020)

Ich habe beide Lüfter am Deckel des Gehäuses befestigt. Beide saugen die warme Luft raus.
Es reicht, wenn ein Lüfter frische Luft reinsaugt und die restlichen Lüfter, also 3 in meinem Fall,
die Luft wegblasen, oder denke ich falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2020)

Qais87 schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Lüfter am Deckel des Gehäuses befestigt. Beide saugen die warme Luft raus.
> Es reicht, wenn ein Lüfter frische Luft reinsaugt und die restlichen Lüfter, also 3 in meinem Fall,
> die Luft wegblasen, oder denke ich falsch?



Reichen würde es schon, wenn du die beiden oben ganz weglassen würdest   du kannst aber ja alle Lüfter dann sehr langsam drehen lassen.


----------

